# Moving from USA to Dubai



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello, We are in process of selling our business and our home and I would like to see if anyone has had a good experience with a shipping company, and howi much should we expect to pay if we wanted to bring our furniture (condensed to a 2 bedroom) and our cars to Dubai.
Moving from Arizona if that makes ant difference.
Thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Condensed 2 bed room should fit inside a 20-ft container easily. But you mentioned carS, so I assume 2 cars thus will need at least 40-ft HQ depending on car types. Ball park estimates... $20k ?

The last move for us that only required a 40-ft container with no car was from Europe (closer, next to sea port) to UAE was in 2002, and the cost of packing + shipping + unpacking was $20k.

The best estimates will, obviously, come from the moving companies. And the quotes are free...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

mehranR said:


> Hello, We are in process of selling our business and our home and I would like to see if anyone has had a good experience with a shipping company, and howi much should we expect to pay if we wanted to bring our furniture (condensed to a 2 bedroom) and our cars to Dubai.
> Moving from Arizona if that makes ant difference.
> Thanks


I used Brauns International, and I had a good experience with them. The total cost for packing and shipping the equivalent of a 1 BR apartment plus a car was around $10K. But that was from the east coast. You will also pay import duties on the car when it arrives. They are 5% of assessed value.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. It helps to know what to expect before calling the shipping companies.


----------

